# Interesting places to visit in Vancouver



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

Not really a truly expat living question, but nothing beats local knowledge. In a couple of weeks we will arrive in Vancouver for a six months stay and would be really interested in hearing of local non-touristy places worth a visit while we are there. Vancouver Island we know well, but we never managed to visit Vancouver. We live in a quiet really rural area in France so are looking forward to a bit of city life, visiting art exhibitions, theatre groups, unique shops, vineyards, etc.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should look at Vancouver hotels, attractions, things to do - Tourism Vancouver is the official source of tourist information for Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Lucy

You may enjoy exploring Granville Island in the heart of Vancouver. It has so much to discover, including waterfront restaurants or cafes, theatres, galleries, studios, unique shops and a wonderful public market where you'll find baked goods, fresh produce, meats and seafood. Lots of artisans displaying their works on the island too. You might like to jump on a small ferry that will take you around False Creek Inlet so you can enjoy some of the views of the city. If you're feeling a bit parched ... check out the Granville Island Brewery for their tour.

Home | Granville Island

Although there are a few vineyards in the Lower Mainland, the only vineyards/wineries that I'm familiar with are on Vancouver Island or here in the Okanagan Valley. The Okanagan is approximately a 4 to 5 hour drive inland, depending on which route you take. 

Welcome & enjoy!!


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oggy said:


> Hi Lucy
> 
> You may enjoy exploring Granville Island in the heart of Vancouver. It has so much to discover, including waterfront restaurants or cafes, theatres, galleries, studios, unique shops and a wonderful public market where you'll find baked goods, fresh produce, meats and seafood. Lots of artisans displaying their works on the island too. You might like to jump on a small ferry that will take you around False Creek Inlet so you can enjoy some of the views of the city. If you're feeling a bit parched ... check out the Granville Island Brewery for their tour.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Oggy. As I will be working while in Vancouver I am not really interested in the usual tourist places. This sounds a perfect area to start off. Cheers, Lucy


----------



## mdeeley (May 11, 2013)

hi lucy
i am 54 years old and was born in vancouver! Divide Vancouver into sections that you are interested and then focus on attractions in those areas each day. For example one day you could go to the north shore to North Vancover and do one of many things from kayaking in deep cove to a hike up the badden powel trail folllowed by dinner at the lonsdale quey or a pub along the water front. The next day you could focus on visiting the beaches starting at 11 am at kits and having lunch at the boathouse, driving to lacarno for an hour, then jerico for another hour, and then ending the day at wreck beach where it ALL comes off! That is a MUST see for sure! lol Granville island during the day walking through the market and then renting a kayak in the afternoon nearby would be a great idea. Rent a tandum bicycle on Denman street near Robson and ride around the seawall of Stanley Park for the day where you will have views that will take your breath away. Then Later in the evening, while you are in the same area, stroll along Robson street and look in all the shops and boutiques. A day of great hiking around Buntzen lake would be a spiritual day for you with many areas to explore and trails to climb. Parasail in Harrison Mills, (tandum of course) ( FlyBC.ca), I could go on and on and on! lol


----------

